# Attn.: Hertz - Guernica ... a reproduction



## LaFoto (Sep 6, 2005)

Now that I can tell you come back to TPF regularly, I want to send you some photos of the huge painting my son and 10 others from his class did before their summer holidays in their Arts lesson (we talked about it, remember?). The first was taken at the Opening Day with his Arts teacher to the very left, and the second shows a bit more detail (and the triangular face which is my son's work) plus the headmaster of his former school, and that second one was taken during the Graduation Ceremony for all those who finished that school in June.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 6, 2005)

That is just too amazing for words.
Projects like that are what education should be about.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm glad you like it .


----------



## Meysha (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow corinna, that's amazing. My school used to do stuff like that all the time (although no where near as good as that  ) But we used to have the best time ever!


----------

